# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  अल्हड़ बीकानेरी की रचनाएँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 17 मई 1937
*निधन:* 17 जून 2009

*उपनाम*
अल्हड़ बीकानेरी

*जन्म स्थान*
ग्राम: बीकानेर, रेवाड़ी, हरियाणा

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*


*विविध*
अल्हड़ बीकानेरी का मूल नाम श्यामलाल शर्मा है. हरियाणा गौरव पुरस्कार, काका हाथरसी पुरस्कार, 1996 में राष्ट्रपति द्वारा सम्मानित





रामू जेठ बहू से बोले, मत हो बेटी बोर
कुत्ते तभी भौंकते हैं जब दिखें गली में चोर
वफ़ादार होते हैं कुत्ते, नर हैं नमक हराम
मिली जिसे कुत्ते की उपमा, चमका उसका नाम
दिल्ली क्या, पूरी दुनिया में मचा हुआ है शोर
हैं कुत्ते की दुम जैसे ही, टेढ़े सभी सवाल
जो जबाव दे सके, कौन है वह माई का लाल
देख रहे टकटकी लगा, सब स्वीडन की ओर
प्रजातंत्र का प्रहरी कुत्ता, करता नहीं शिकार
रूखा-सूखा टुकड़ा खाकर लेटे पाँव पसार
बँगलों के बुलडॉग यहाँ सब देखे आदमख़ोर
कुत्ते के बजाय कुरते का बैरी, यह नाचीज़
मुहावरों के मर्मज्ञों को, इतनी नहीं तमीज़
पढ़ने को नित नई पोथियाँ, रहे ढोर के ढोर
दिल्ली के कुछ लोगों पर था चोरी का आरोप
खोजी कुत्ता लगा सूँघने अचकन पगड़ी टोप
जकड़ लिया कुत्ते ने मंत्री की धोती का छोर
तो शामी केंचुआ कह उठा, ‘हूँ अजगर’ का बाप
ऐसी पटकी दी पिल्ले ने, चित्त हुआ चुपचाप
साँपों का कर चुके सफाया हरियाणा के मोर।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

साधू, संत, फकीर, औलिया, दानवीर, ��*िखमंगे
दो रोटी के लिए रात-दिन नाचें होकर नंगे

घाट-घाट घूमे, निहारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम, ��*िखारी सारी दुनिया !
राजा, रंक, से��*, संन्यासी, बूढ़े और नवासे
सब कुर्सी के लिए फेंकते उल्टे-सीधे पासे

द्रौपदी अकेली, जुआरी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम, ��*िखारी सारी दुनिया !
कहीं न बुझती प्यास प्यार की, प्राण कं��* में अटके
घर की गोरी क्लब में नाचे, पिया सड़क पर ��*टके

शादीशुदा होके, कुँआरी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम, ��*िखारी सारी दुनिया !
पंचतत्व की बीन सुरीली, मनवा एक सँपेरा
जब टेरा, पापी मनवा ने, राग स्वार्थ का टेरा

संबंधी हैं साँप, पिटारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम, ��*िखारी सारी दुनिया !


Alhad Bikaneri ki kavitaye, ek badh kar hasati hui gudgudati hui kavaitaye padhiye aap yaha 

Read here Alhad Bikaneri's  Poems

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जो बुढ्ढे खूसट नेता हैं, उनको खड्डे में जाने दो।
बस एक बार, बस एक बार मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

मेरे भाषण के डंडे से
भागेगा भूत गरीबी का।
मेरे वक्तव्य सुनें तो झगडा
मिटे मियां और बीवी का।

मेरे आश्वासन के टानिक का
एक डोज़ मिल जाए अगर,
चंदगी राम को करे चित्त
पेशेंट पुरानी टी बी का।

मरियल सी जनता को मीठे, वादों का जूस पिलाने दो,
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

जो कत्ल किसी का कर देगा
मैं उसको बरी करा दूँगा,
हर घिसी पिटी हीरोइन कि
प्लास्टिक सर्जरी करा दूँगा;

लडके लडकी और लैक्चरार
सब फिल्मी गाने गाएंगे,
हर कालेज में सब्जैक्ट फिल्म
का कंपल्सरी करा दूँगा।

हिस्ट्री और बीज गणित जैसे विषयों पर बैन लगाने दो,
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

जो बिल्कुल फक्कड हैं, उनको
राशन उधार तुलवा दूँगा,
जो लोग पियक्कड हैं, उनके
घर में ठेके खुलवा दूँगा;

सरकारी अस्पताल में जिस
रोगी को मिल न सका बिस्तर,
घर उसकी नब्ज़ छूटते ही
मैं एंबुलैंस भिजवा दूँगा।

मैं जन-सेवक हूँ, मुझको भी, थोडा सा पुण्य कमाने दो,
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

श्रोता आपस में मरें कटें
कवियों में फूट नहीं होगी,
कवि सम्मेलन में कभी, किसी
की कविता हूट नहीं होगी;

कवि के प्रत्येक शब्द पर जो
तालियाँ न खुलकर बजा सकें,
ऐसे मनहूसों को, कविता
सुनने की छूट नहीं होगी।

कवि की हूटिंग करने वालों पर, हूटिंग टैक्स लगाने दो,
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

ठग और मुनाफाखोरों की
घेराबंदी करवा दूँगा,
सोना तुरंत गिर जाएगा
चाँदी मंदी करवा दूँगा;

मैं पल भर में सुलझा दूँगा
परिवार नियोजन का पचडा,
शादी से पहले हर दूल्हे
की नसबंदी करवा दूँगा।

होकर बेधडक मनाएंगे फिर हनीमून दीवाने दो,
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।
बस एक बार, बस एक बार, मुझको सरकार बनाने दो।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तुम्हीं हो भाषण, तुम्हीं हो ताली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता
तुम्हीं हो बैंगन, तुम्हीं हो थाली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं पुलिस हो, तुम्हीं हो डाकू
तुम्हीं हो ख़ंजर, तुम्हीं हो चाकू
तुम्हीं हो गोली, तुम्हीं दुनाली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं हो इंजन, तुम्हीं हो गाड़ी
तुम्हीं अगाड़ी, तुम्हीं पिछाड़ी
तुम्हीं हो ‘बोगी’ की ‘बर्थ’ खाली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं हो चम्मच, तुम्हीं हो चीनी
तुम्हीं ने होठों से चाय छीनी
पिला दो हमको ज़हर की प्याली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं ललितपुर, तुम्हीं हो झाँसी
तुम्हीं हो पलवल, तुम्हीं हो हाँसी
तुम्हीं हो कुल्लू, तुम्हीं मनाली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं बाढ़ हो, तुम्हीं हो सूखा
तुम्हीं हो हलधर, तुम्हीं बिजूका
तुम्हीं हो ट्रैक्टर, तुम्हीं हो ट्राली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

तुम्हीं दलबदलुओं के हो बप्पा
तुम्हीं भजन हो तुम्हीं हो टप्पा
सकल भजन-मण्डली बुला ली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

पिटे तो तुम हो, उदास हम हैं
तुम्हारी दाढ़ी के दास हम हैं
कभी रखा ली, कभी मुंड़ा ली
दया करो हे दयालु नेता

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वर दे, वर दे, मातु शारदे
कवि-सम्मेलन धुऑंधार दे

‘रस’ की बात लगे जब नीकी
घर में जमे दोस्त नज़दीकी
कैसे चाय पिलाएँ फीकी
चीनी की बोरियाँ चार दे

‘छन्द’ पिट गया रबड़छन्द से
मूर्ख भिड़ गया अक्लमंद से
एक बूंद घी की सुगंध से
स्मरण शक्ति मेरी निखार दे

‘अलंकार’ पर चढ़ा मुलम्मा
आया कैसा वक्त निकम्मा
रूठ गई राजू की अम्मा
उसका तू पारा उतार दे

नए ‘रूपकों’ पर क्या झूमें
लिए कनस्तर कब तक घूमें
लगने को राशन की ‘क्यू’ में
लल्ली-लल्लों की क़तार दे

थोथे ‘बिम्ब’ बजें नूपुर-से
आह क्यों नहीं उपजे उर से
तनख़ा मिली, उड़ गई फुर-से
दस का इक पत्ता उधार दे

टंगी खूटियों पर ‘उपमाएँ’
लिखें, चुटकुलों पर कविताएँ
पैने व्यंग्यकार पिट जाएँ
पढ़ कर ऐसा मंत्र मार दे

हँसें कहाँ तक ही-ही-हू-हा
‘मिल्क-बूथ’ ने हमको दूहा
सीलबन्द बोतल में चूहा
ऐसा टॉनिक बार-बार दे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कूड़ा करकट रहा सटकता, चुगे न मोती हंसा ने
करी जतन से जर्जर तन की लीपापोती हंसा ने
पहुँच मसख़रों के मेले में धरा रूप बाजीगर का
पड़ा गाल पर तभी तमाचा, साँसों के सौदागर का
हंसा के जड़वत् जीवन को चेतन चाँटा बदल गया
तुलने को तैयार हुआ तो पल में काँटा बदल गया

रिश्तों की चाशनी लगी थी फीकी-फीकी हंसा को
जायदाद पुरखों की दीखी ढोंग सरीखी हंसा को
पानी हुआ ख़ून का रिश्ता उस दिन बातों बातों में
भाई सगा खड़ा था सिर पर लिए कुदाली हाथों में
खड़ी हवेली के टुकड़े कर हिस्सा बाँटा बदल गया

खेल-खेल में हुई खोखली आख़िर खोली हंसा की
नीम हक़ीमों ने मिल-जुलकर नव्ज़ टटोली हंसा की
कब तक हंसा बंदी रहता तन की लौह सलाखों में
पल में तोड़ सांस की सांकल प्राण आ बसे आंखों में
जाने कब दारुण विलाप में जड़ सन्नाटा बदल गया

मिला हुक़म यम के हरकारे पहुँचे द्वारे हंसा के
पंचों ने सामान जुटा पाँहुन सत्कारे हंसा के
धरा रसोई, नभ रसोइया, चाकर पानी अगन हवा
देह गुंदे आटे की लोई मरघट चूल्हा चिता तवा
निर्गुण रोटी में काया का सगुण परांठा बदल गया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कैसा क्रूर भाग्य का चक्कर
कैसा विकट समय का फेर
कहलाते हम- बीकानेरी
कभी न देखा- बीकानेर

जन्मे ‘बीकानेर’ गाँव में
है जो रेवाड़ी के पास
पर हरियाणा के यारों ने
कभी न हमको डाली घास

हास्य-व्यंग्य के कवियों में
लासानी समझे जाते हैं
हरियाणवी पूत हैं-
राजस्थानी समझे जाते हैं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

डाकू नहीं, ठग नहीं, चोर या उचक्का नहीं
कवि हूँ मैं मुझे बख्श दीजिए दारोग़ा जी
काव्य-पाठ हेतु मुझे मंच पे पहुँचना है
मेरी मजबूरी पे पसीजिए दारोग़ा जी
ज्यादा माल-मत्ता मेरी जेब में नहीं है अभी
पाँच का पड़ा है नोट लीजिए दारोग़ा जी
पौन बोतल तो मेरे पेट में उतर गई
पौवा ही बचा है इसे पीजिए दारोग़ा जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लोन से लिया है फ़्लैट, लोन से ख़रीदी कार
सूई भी ख़रीदी न नक़द मेरे राम जी
लोन से पढ़ाए बच्चे, लोन से ख़रीदे कच्छे
मांगी नहीं यारों से मदद मेरे राम जी
क़िस्त न भरी तो गुण्डे ले गए उठा के कार
घटनी थी घटना दुखद मेरे राम जी
गमलों में काँटेदार कैक्टस उगाए मैंने
पाऊँ अब कहाँ से शहद मेरे राम जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल्ली तो करोड़ों दिल वालों की नगरिया है
कोई ले दिमाग़ से क्यों काम मेरे राम जी
भूले से, यहाँ जो चला आए एक बार कोई
जाने का कभी न लेगा नाम मेरे राम जी
पाँव रखने को मेट्रो रेल में जगह कहाँ
जाम हुईं सड़कें तमाम मेरे राम जी
जाम से भला क्यों घबराएँ कार वाले, यहाँ
कारों में छलकते हैं जाम मेरे राम जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आदि से अनूप हूँ मैं, तेरा ही स्वरूप हूँ मैं
मेरी भी कथाएँ हैं अनन्त मेरे राम जी
लागी वो लगन तुझसे कि मन मस्त हुआ
दृग में समा गया दिगन्त मेरे राम जी
सपनों में आ के कल बोले मेरी बुढ़िया से
बाल-ब्रह्मचारी हनुमन्त मेरे राम जी
लेता है धरा पे अवतार जाके सदियों में
‘अल्हड़’ सरीखा कोई सन्त मेरे राम जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कविता के साथ चली चाकरी चालीस साल
आखर मिटाए कब मिटे हैं ललाट के
रहा मैं दो नावों पे सवार-लीला राम की थी
राम ही लगाएंगे किनारे किसी घाट के
शारदा को नमन कबीरा को प्रणाम किया
छुए न चरण किसी चारण या भाट के
तोड़ गई ‘ग़ालिब’ को तीन महीनों की क़ैद
ताड़-सा तना हूँ दो-दो उम्र क़ैद काट के

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लफ़्ज़ तोड़े मरोड़े ग़ज़ल हो गई
सर रदीफ़ों के फोड़े ग़ज़ल हो गई

लीद करके अदीबों की महफि़ल में कल
हिनहिनाए जो घोड़े ग़ज़ल हो गई

ले के माइक गधा इक लगा रेंकने
हाथ पब्लिक ने जोड़े गज़ल हो गई

पंख चींटी के निकले बनी शाइरा
आन लिपटे मकोड़े ग़ज़ल हो गई

----------

